# Osx sur 68k?



## cdbvs (2 Avril 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


En ce moment j'ai pas du tout le temps de bidouiller mes Mac car je suis en formation et je sature alors j'ouvre ce poste pour voir si y'en a qu'on des idées.

Mac sur PC c'est possible même si c'est pas vraiment légal.
Os 6 c'est facile. Os 8.1 c'est Basiliskuement simple. OsX par contre faut grave bidouiller même avec Virtual Box à ce que j'ai vue.

Je me posais la question avant la formation en Octobre. Oui je sais mais j'ai vraiment pas souvent la possibilité de surfer et de poster en ce moment!
Comment mettre Osx sur une machine non compatible. Un PPC non oldworld ou un 68k (68040 faut quand même pas exagérer non plus).

Sur mon PPC 4400/200 je sais qu'on peux mettre virtual PC 0.x (je ne sais plus lequel, l'une des premières versions). Cette version fonctionne mais quand j'essaye d'installer Windows XP ou 95 il rame à mort et ça prend un temps fou, donc j'avais abrégé.

J'avais essayé virtualwin 95 mais ce con me faisait une erreur fatal au lancement.

Mon idée c'est donc de mettre un virtual PC, d'y mettre un système PC, de mettre dessus la virtual Box qui ne ralentis pas le système et d'y implanter Mac Osx.

Vous me direz à quoi ça peux servir? A queue d'ale répondrais je, mais c'est pour le fun.

J'ai déjà vue sur internet un patch Os 9.0 en Allemand pour Mac SE30, j'aimerais bien voir ce que donnerait un Centris sous Mac Os 10.6 


Merci et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## daffyb (2 Avril 2011)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut c'est Cdbvs.
> 
> 
> En ce moment j'ai pas du tout le temps de bidouiller mes Mac car je suis en formation et je sature alors j'ouvre ce poste pour voir si y'en a qu'on des idées.
> ...



ça donnerait déjà 3 jours pour booter


----------



## polaroid62 (3 Avril 2011)

Tu viens de me donner une idée. J'ai virtual pc sur un g4 je tenterais bien de lancer snow Léo sous une machine vmware lance sous virtual pc ca doit ramer a mort


----------



## iMacounet (4 Avril 2011)

Tu pourra pas.

Snow Léopard c'est Intel.


----------



## polaroid62 (6 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu pourra pas.
> 
> Snow Léopard c'est Intel.



Tu n'as pas bien compris je parle de le faire tourner sous vmware lui même tournant sur virtual PC avec un xp quelquonque mais ça risque de ramer un mort , j'ai un g4 au boulot ou je fais tourner virtual pc 7 . 

Jaguar est par exemple power pc tout comme les premiers tiger mais pourtant je les emule fort bien sur mon pc de jeux (phenom 2 x3 720)et j'obtiens les performances d'un G4 700mhz.


Edit : en regardant les perfs ça sera impossible le G4 n'a que 1mo de ram donc seulement 256mo alloué à XP donc c'est mort , de plus le proco à 665mhz qui est détecté c'est lent. Peut etre qu'un G5 haut de gamme aurait pu mais j'ai pas ça en stock.




voilà ce que donne une tentative d'installation de mac osX sur virtual pc (c'est léopard que je teste , la machine hote fonctionne sous leopard)


----------

